# Bilge pump



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Gonna install second pump and replace existing one on my new to me Fishmaster. Thinking 1000-1500gph pumps. should pump one be less gph than the second. Planing on pump one being lower than pump 2. One Auto second manual or both auto? What brand is the best? Or do I need three? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

How is the original setup? I would put the largest you can put depending on the size of the outlet hose. The second one you put will be for an OH S%!T moment. You want to get rid of as much water as fast as you can if you need the second pump. I would put no less than 1500 gph pumps in. I'd set the first one at auto and the second as manual. But have the first on a switch for either choice.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

One there now has 3/4 outlet want to go to 11/8 and the same for second pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

That will work. Just get the largest capacity pump you can for that size.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Any brand you would recommend Dave. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

If going to bigger out let hose you will need to change the thru hull fitting to the correct size also.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

SPOONFEEDER said:


> If going to bigger out let hose you will need to change the thru hull fitting to the correct size also.



Am planning on doing that and each will have its own outlet 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Rules Rule! Easy to find at a good price and more boat builders use them than any other.

I forgot to add that with the auto switch get the switch as a separate unit to the pump. Don't get the all in one, they go bad much more often then the remote switch. Also when you mount the switch make sure it faces the transom of the boat! I'll find a picture for you.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of the wiring diagram. NOTE: Make sure both of your bilge pump and switch are wired directly to the battery. Do not go through the main power system of the boat. 










Where I got that wiring diagram from is here:

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/installing-bilge-pump.asp

Good info, you will see in the diagram that I posted the flapper part of the switch looks kind of like a finger, make sure that finger is what faces the transom not the flange leaver side. I'll see if I can find a picture of an actual one in a boat for you.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

If any of you aren't members of The Hull Truth I highly recommend it. I've been a member there since 2009. Here is a discussion of mounting and wiring bilge pumps with auto switches. Again do not get the automatic pump. 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...367-wiring-101-bilge-pump-float-switch.html#b

These guy's have arguably the best float switch in the industry. Comes with a 5 year warranty and recommended by many on THT. 
http://www.tefgel.com/contain.php?param=pumpswitch_price
THT thread about them. 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/331256-best-float-switch-rule-2000-gph-bilge-pump.html#b

Here ya go this picture is correct position of the switch









The reason you want the switch facing the transom is so it works properly when you get on plane


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Do not buy one of these, EVER!




























These are total junk and will not last. Way too many bad stories out there about them.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Dave thank you for all the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad I could help!


----------

